# Geometry comparison question



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm currently riding a 2001 49cm KG361. However I have found a pretty sweet deal on a 49cm 2004 481 SL. Here is my dilema.
I'm riding a 90mm stem with my 361. If I am measuring correctly, then the top tube is 52.5 on that bike. But the geometry chart for the 481 SL says it has a top tube of 53.8. Will that 1cm make a big difference you think? I refuse to go with an 80mm stem. 
I think my head tube angle is 71 degrees and the 481 is 72. Both have the same seat angle. I cannot find a 2001 geometry chart for the 361 so I cannot verify my numbers. 
Just wondering what you guys thought? Can anyone verify the numbers for my 361?
Thanks,
-Pete


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*they're about the same...*

My charts show a 53.8cm TT for a 49cm KG361 and 53.9 for a KG481. Both have the same STA and HTA.

Don't know how you measured the TT so short. It's measured from the center of the seat tube tube to the center of the head tube, along the center of the TT. 

http://www.lookcycle.com/v2/anglais/catalogue/2006/geom.php


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

I thought I remembered it being in the 53.5 range, but then I took a look at the chart below (see link) for the 2004 KG 451 (just another version of mine) and the 51cm showed as 53.4. That is why I was questioning my measurement. I was just thinking that if the 51 was 53.4 then perhaps mine was a little shorter.

http://www.lookcycle.com/v2/anglais/catalogue/2003/geom.php


----------

